# Exp. Climber/ Bucket Truck Operator needed in Ft. Lauderdale and Orlando, FL



## senones (Jun 10, 2009)

We are currently looking for a Tree Climber/ Bucket Truck Operator for a Commercial Tree Care company in Davie, FL. Must be experienced. Must be able to prune palms. All work is performed to ANSI Standards here. CDL, ISA Certification, First Aid/ CPR, EHAP, and bilingual a plus. We are a very well established company with year round work. There is definately room for advancement here. We offer well maintained equipment as well as Continuing Education/ Advanced Training. We also have openings at our Orlando Branch as well.

Please call 954.309.6348 or fax resume to 954.472.4098


----------



## senones (Jun 12, 2009)

Tree Crew Leaders/ Foremen needed also. Must have CDL.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2009)

*Lauderdale eh?*

You familiar with Tree Trimmers and Associates?


----------



## senones (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes I am. C. Way Hoyt's company. We are a different company. Mr. Way Hoyt knows his stuff, I like his pruning philosophy, mine is very similar. Theirs is a different type of company than ours. We do Commercial Tree Care. We have an ISA BCMA and numerous ISA CAs and ISA CTW/ Climber Specialists on staff. We need to expand. Love that Structural Pruning (when we can convince the Client that it is what they need, compared to your shotty elevation/ lion's tailing work that is so prevalent).


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2009)

I worked for Way for 13 months, I was down there when Andrew rolled through destroying all the trees we had pruned. What a shame that was. But his was the first company I climbed for, my brother was forman at the time. I'm very thankful to have worked for such a straight up and knowledgable company right from the start, sure learned alot in a short time.


----------



## senones (Jun 25, 2009)

Does your brother still live in Lauderdale? Is he looking for work? We have an excellent staff. A lot of us are involved in the FL Tree Climbing Championship. This would be a great place to learn the ropes (and the knots).


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2009)

senones said:


> Does your brother still live in Lauderdale? Is he looking for work? We have an excellent staff. A lot of us are involved in the FL Tree Climbing Championship. This would be a great place to learn the ropes (and the knots).



No but thanks for the thought.

Sounds like a good company you have there though if you are familiar with Way's pruning theories. The man really strived for quality thats for sure. I can remember him coming out with his penny loafers on disecting logs to examine. Good old Chester, lol.


----------



## senones (Jul 9, 2009)

*some more thoughts.......*

Look, If Dr. Gilman wrote the book on pruning (actually, he did), then Way is the coauthor (actually, he is). Gilman is God as far as pruning goes. He is my generation's Shigo. I consider myself fortunate to have Ed and Way so close. I get to take advantage of all that knowledge floating around these guys' heads. I strongly urge everyone to read Gilman's books and to attend his seminars. He be the man! Also, Way is very very lucky to be in the position where he can select the type of work that he does. I wish I was able to do that. Maybe one day we can actually convince our clients that they don't always know what the best thing for the tree is and maybe they should listen to the Professionals that they chose to hire.


----------

